# Not Bad



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

At the moment i own a 93 R32 GTR with stage 1 mods, i am 21 with 3yrs NCB and pay an amazing £1200 fully comp.

It gets better..........

I might be changing it for a proven 500bhp R32 GTST, i spoke to my insurance co. told them about the car faxed through a list of every mod, told them i had all recipts which the card does have and asked if they could get me a new quote. 

I got a call back today saying that they gave their info to their engineer who went through the mods and they have said that they will insure it for the same amount if i can give them all the details and recipts!


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

what company is that with?


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

through cheltenham insurance brokers and the insurance is with norich union!


----------

